# My Forgotten Prisoner Kits.



## FrankVilla (Mar 9, 2008)

My Glow Box versions as well as the Prototype i built for Moebius.

Not sure if the pics are going to come out, I'm not sure If I'm doing this right~


----------



## FrankVilla (Mar 9, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/frankvilla...73133422697/10150958078977698/?type=3&theater


----------



## FrankVilla (Mar 9, 2008)

Sorry, I guess facebook pics are not supported. Try these. 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150199158707698.328868.73133422697&type=3

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153302525542698.1073741898.73133422697&type=3


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Those are great!


----------



## FrankVilla (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks! That is one kit I can never get tired of, no matter how many times I build it


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Beautiful :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## FrankVilla (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Wow - that is some great work there!


----------



## FrankVilla (Mar 9, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## farfus (Oct 13, 2015)

Very nice! I built one in childhood.


----------



## Zeus (Aug 2, 2008)

Insanely good! Very nicely done sir. Really enjoyed the Wolfman kit bash you did as well. The Frightening Lightening Wolfman box was always my favorite. When I saw your kit bash I just about flipped.


----------



## FrankVilla (Mar 9, 2008)

Thank you! We are working to release the FL Wolfman in resin! Which will be available ready to assemble and paint or finished. We were discussing it in the Parts Pit on facebook.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

I want one for monster café saltillo


----------



## Zeus (Aug 2, 2008)

FrankVilla said:


> Thank you! We are working to release the FL Wolfman in resin! Which will be available ready to assemble and paint or finished. We were discussing it in the Parts Pit on facebook.


Sounds great! I would definitely scoop up one or two (or three ). If you choose to go forward with this will you be updating your progress here on the forums or is there another place I should be keeping an eye out on. I don't check the forums on a regular basis and would hate to miss getting one of these if the opportunity presented itself.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Has a haunted kind of look to it. Fantastic.:thumbsup:


----------



## FrankVilla (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks! Updates will most likely be here: https://www.facebook.com/frankvillamodelartist/

and here: 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/556964584447471/


----------

